

Facebook 'like' adverts tested with VirtualBagel experiment - Zenst
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18822971

======
Zenst
Article relates to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4238078> and is the
research to back it up. Or Smoking gun as some might put it (as long as its
not on a facebook private chat :).

Can't fault good research or a good bagel.

